# All Purpose Potatoes



## debodun (Feb 26, 2017)

False advertising! They are NOT all-purpose. I tried hitting a nail into a piece of wood with a potato and it failed horribly!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2017)

Look on the bright side, you discovered a great way to reduce the time it takes to bake a potato!

The nail conducts the ovens heat to the inside of the potato and reduces the baking time, a trick I learned from my mother.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2017)

It's best to use an aluminum "Nail" made for that purpose.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 26, 2017)

But what about the microwave?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> But what about the microwave?


Only for use in the oven. The nails are a* No No*, in a microwave.!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 26, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> ... nails are a* No No*, in a microwave.!









 Oh, OK.  Then screws would work? 



Three minutes is too long to wait! nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2017)

Old wood potato head nut cracker


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2017)

I remember Mr. Potato Head being under the tree one year, we didn't have this deluxe version with the cars and trailers!  We were easy and kind of stupid, imagine today's kids being excited over a box of plastic body parts and a potato from the kitchen!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember Mr. Potato Head being under the tree one year, we didn't have this deluxe version with the cars and trailers!  We were easy and kind of stupid, imagine today's kids being excited over a box of plastic body parts and a potato from the kitchen!



Their Parents would be excited about the $2.00 price tag!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2017)

....somethings au gratin!


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> ....somethings au gratin!



Ha! That reminded me of when my mom and I used to go out to eat. She liked potatoes au gratin and if they had it on the menu, I'd tease her by saying, "Look, they have potatoes _all rotten_."


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2017)

RadishRose said:


>



I may get one of those for my kitchen, LOL!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2017)

I want one of those spiral fried potatoes, RadishRose.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2017)

I want both of those too! Yummm


----------

